# My new sona Envy



## Jiccs (Jan 15, 2019)

I'm posting this just to have a description and image of Envy in one place for commissions and free art. Any drawings of her are appreciated though and comments are welcome!

Name: Envy

Species: Wolf

Gender: none but looks and sounds female / Uses "she" and "her"

Personality: Intelligent / Joking

Power: Has the ability to take an attribute from one item and switch it with something from another item or steal it for herself. For example can take a pencil and a diamond and make the diamond wooden and the pencil diamond. She can also transfer non physical elements such as "precise" or "creative" and use them on others or herself in any context.

Looks:





There are two extra things to note on her design. The white diamond on her chest is just a place holder and its supposed to be a grey kite shaped diamond while the lines extending from it down her arms and chest are meant to be white glowing runes. When she transfers attributes it can be seen flowing through her runes by them glowing brighter where it goes through.

Diamond:




The runes go all the way around her arms and end in a v on her palms. From the top of the arms runes to the shoulder the runes just go straight up.

Clothes (optional):

shirt


 

shorts


----------



## FoxyForest (Jan 15, 2019)

Beautiful Girl! Love it!


----------



## Jiccs (Jan 15, 2019)

Thank you very much


----------



## KiokuChan (Jan 18, 2019)

Awesome : )


----------



## Jiccs (Jan 18, 2019)

Oh shit you replied here too. glad you like her


----------



## WillowWolfHound (Jan 22, 2019)

beautiful!!! she's gunna be tons of fun to draw


----------



## Jiccs (Jan 22, 2019)

WillowWolfHound said:


> beautiful!!! she's gunna be tons of fun to draw


Thanks so much! hope you have fun :3


----------

